# Using dig box as litter box?



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been around quite as much lately. I'm right in the middle of applying for grad schools and it is taking over my life! Anyways, just a quick question for you all. About a month or two ago, I bought the adorable Ele-Fun for Liam to sleep in, since he wasn't using his igloo anymore. Since I didn't want to throw away the igloo, I converted it into a dig box, complete with rocks and fake plants. I hide frozen crickets in there every night, and Liam loves it! He always runs right to it to dig around when I put him back in his cage. Here is a picture:

[attachment=0:2jrluwp3]Liam_DigBox.jpg[/attachment:2jrluwp3]

However, there is one small problem. In addition to using the igloo as a dig box, he also uses it as a litter box. :? I mean, as soon as he finds all the crickets he immediately poops and pees everywhere. Since there's not much absorption, it starts smelling pretty bad pretty quickly, and I worry about any health effects for him. And it is becoming a huge pain to clean - I usually boil the rocks in vinegar and water, then leave them out to dry. Having to do this every week is not something I really envisioned.

Any suggestions on what to do, or does anyone else have hedgies who do this? I would happily convert the igloo to litter box-only, but Liam is a messy boy and really poops just about everywhere. :lol: I could also replace the rocks with something disposable like Yesterday's News (I have a ton left over from when I tried - and failed - to litter-train him initially). If he's using it as a potty, should I even keep hiding crickets there at all, no matter the substrate? Ideally, I'd like to have some sort of cricket-hiding space without all the bathroom stuff - is that even going to be possible? :roll:


----------

